# Work in progress



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Although I'm working in oil paint for this piece I thought I'd post here because the technique I'm using gives it the look of a graphite drawing


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You had me believing that it was pencil. You are showing tremendous improvement. Your work is looking very real and your backgrounds even though understated, are correctly drawn. I'm very interested in seeing this one finished. Are you going to add color?


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thankyou  So far I think this has to be one of my favourites, the realism is improving I feel  I would love to add some colour but don't want to ruin it which is what normally happens when I experiment with colour so will leave that for another piece lol 

Here's an update


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Not quite sure if I'm ready to call this finished yet. Would appreciate any feedback on what needs improving


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks chanda, glad you like it


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice technique. I thought it was pencil. Looks good.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks rykal 

Done a bit more work on it, thought it needed a bit more contrast, let me know what you think


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks perfect.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thankyou


----------

